# Wood Prices



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm just curious what sort of prices other's pay for wood in different parts of the country. I have always done my wood buying at big box stores, but now I have started to develop a tiny bit of woodworking skill, I am starting to buy wood from a hardwood dealer. Went to buy walnut for a cutting board; 8/4 S2S was $12 B/f, the maple was (unfortunately S4S) at $9.50 B/f, the purpleheart $7.50 b/f. I'm not sure if this is just because a) the part of Canada I live in has predominantly spruce and pine and b)I live in a smaller urban center or if these are around what everyone else pays.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Not too long ago there was mention of prices of wood in one of the blogs or something like that? I can't remember which though- but I don't think I recall any of the prices being that high?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

The last time I bought some here are the prices I pay in KY for rough FAS grade:

Red Oak $2.00
Walnut $2.50
Cherry $2.40
Maple $2.00
White Oak $1.75

But I recently went to an auction and paid $0.30 a bf for 8/4 cherry and walnut.

If the box stores are all that you have available then that is what you have to use. But the prices are so high (about $6.00 a bf) and the types are limited (maple, oak, poplar). I always recommend searching Craigslist in your area. Deals for hardwood lumber don't surface everyday but, with patience, some good buys can be found.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

It really depends on where you are….how the wood is cut, dried, delivered….and the quality….I find that shopping around is the best option…there are great sites like Woodplanet…Woodfinder….and google for that matter. Doing some shopping has saved me several dollars on materials….you might also keep an eye out on craigs list….I see folks there now and then with small mills selling some nice wood.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

These are prices from this spring in my area at a local country mill.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

This mill is not to far from me and has an excellent web site… and an excellent selection of wood:

http://www.hearnehardwoods.com/


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

If i can't find it for around 3.00 a bd. ft. than i just plan walking away. You have to find a sawyer, plane and simple…BC Scott those prices are super, travel would still bring me up to 3 - 3 1/2….BC


----------



## Brian024 (Feb 2, 2009)

The only place within 45 mins of me. Any farther and few dollars I save on wood goes to gas, plus I hate driving into the city.

https://hardwoodsincorporated.com/inventory.aspx


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

thanks everyone for the info; looks like I'm paying more than the average, but just means that I'll have to be a bit more creative about finding sources.


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

I normally get mine off of CL.
Some examples of current and past offers in my area:
-Recently cut poplar cut on 4 sides. 8/4×15 x 11ft, 8/4×7 x 11ft. Needs ro be air dried but it remains straight and flat. Approx. 1000 bd ft. 
$1.00 per bd.ft.

-Red Oak rough cut air dried 5 years - all for $1750:
3/4X6 X7+ feet 63 boards 
1X6 X9+ feet 40 boards 
1X6 X8 feet 56 boards 
1X12 X8 feet 4 boards 
1 1/2X6 X7+ feet 3 boards 
1 1/2X9 X8 feet 8 boards 
1 1/2X9 X10 feet 10 boards 
2X10 X7+ feet 4 boards 
4X6 X10= feet 6 boards

-Have thousands of board feet of rough cut kiln dried lumber for sale. 
walnut 2.25-2.75 bf 
soft maple 1.00 bf 
hickory 1.25 bf 
primavera 5.00 bf 
cherry 2.00-2.75 bf 
red oak 1.25 bf

-approx. 3,000 bf of walnut #1 to FAS 2.25 bf - 2.50 bf all kiln dried 8, 10 and 12' lengths

-Plus there is one local craftsman that buys alot of exotics and regularly advertises Padauk, Canary, Zebrawood, Goncola Alves and just order about 700BF of 4/4 leopardwood that is coming in this week for about $4.95/BF, which I will try and take about 200-350 BF off his hands.

-The latest one is for 250,000 BF for: 
Lumber Price List: All Air Dryed and Stabilized for 2 1/2 Years. 
Species: 
Limited Ash Left 5/4: $ 2.75 (For Bigger Size Call For Pricing) 
Walnut $ 5.00 - $ 7.00 Ft. 
Red Oak 5/4: $2.25- $ 5.00/' Over 10'' wide up to 24'' 
White Oak 5/4: 2.75 
Poplar 5/4: $2.00- $3.00/' Over 10'' wide up to 24'' 
Hickory 5/4: $3.00 ft.

Rob


----------



## rustictone (Oct 15, 2010)

I pay $3.00 bf for local hard and soft woods (maple, oak, birch, etc..) kiln dried and rough. I pay $4.00 bf for anything he has to special order from local loggers.


----------



## gabill (May 24, 2009)

Is there ant freight service near you that I can use? It's a long trip for me to make.York is good size should have one. Thanks


----------

